# Solitaire: Farseer vs Autarch



## Beastwoe (May 20, 2010)

Hi guys, im a pretty newbie player so im not sure if there's a definitive answer to this, anyway here's my question:

HQ Choices can now take the Mantle of the Laughing God which (If i can remember) Gives shrouded and stealth special rules (so +3 to cover save) and rerolls to cover saves. But negates the independant character special rule.
On a bike (Jink) this means a 2+ cover save rerolling whether you turbo boost or not.

A way i like to run it is with an autarch on a jetbike with fusion gun and laser lance. 

But i could see it potentially being put on a Farseer who flies around buffing units with guide and any other spells he rolls.

The Advantage of the autarch is it can +1/-1 to reserve rolls, is good at popping vehicles of any size, and serves as a good mop up unit that isnt too rubbish on the charge. Unfortunately will get murdered if left vulnerable, or if an army has a sneaky ignores cover shot (eg Template).

The farseers only use would be casting spells (I think) and staying alive pretty easily, but with most things being twinlinked this might not be a problem, but could come in handy for shooting flyers with non skyfire weapons.

What's the better option?
And anyone have any other uses for it ? Better use for autarch/farseer?
Or even a different HQ

Cheers,
Beastwoe


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the Autarch is the only way to run it - the Farseer cannot access a power weapon, so is very mediocre in combat. The powers he can cast already have a good enough range to not need the mobility of the bike, unless you're running an all-jetbike list in which case he may as well be in a unit anyway.

Template weapons aren't *that* scary as they only get a single hit on you, you're T4 and have a 3+/4++. The annoying bit is overwatch when you charge in, but with fleet and a bike you should be able to position yourself to be out of line of sight of that model when you roll your distance. The key is using him well, and not biting off more than he can chew, either in combat or against enemy shooting.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

As a "fluffier" player, the only way to run a "solitaire" would be as a autarch. The only psykers within the ranks of the Harlequins are shadowseers. :biggrin:

Other than that.

There are advantages to either one. If you are planning on using the character for his CC combat abilities, the Autarch is the clear winner (unless you get Death Mission). The Autarch can also use long range weaponry if you are going to use the character as a harassment unit.

The advantage of using the mantle on a farseer is putting it on the bike and relying on your speed and range to zip around the battlefield to apply your psychic powers more precisely.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The ranged Autarch harrasser is great with a full Jetbike army... you give him a Reaper Launcher and let him rip up MEQ from far away, zooming around and being hidden in cover.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I think the Autarch is the only way to run it - the Farseer cannot access a power weapon, so is very mediocre in combat. The powers he can cast already have a good enough range to not need the mobility of the bike, unless you're running an all-jetbike list in which case he may as well be in a unit anyway.
> 
> Template weapons aren't *that* scary as they only get a single hit on you, you're T4 and have a 3+/4++. The annoying bit is overwatch when you charge in, but with fleet and a bike you should be able to position yourself to be out of line of sight of that model when you roll your distance. The key is using him well, and not biting off more than he can chew, either in combat or against enemy shooting.


You can give him a Fire Sabre or a Shard which is AP 3/2, if you manage a Farsser with Death Mission then the Mantle setup works VERY well, otherwise it should always be the Autarch.


----------



## Dildozer (Sep 27, 2013)

Ragewind said:


> if you manage a Farsser with Death Mission then the Mantle setup works VERY well


fastest way to kill your farseer guaranteed, autarch all the way


----------

